# Series 3 smarter recording



## MasterCephus (Jan 3, 2005)

So the Series 3 has 2 tuners...

If I am watching something on one tuner that is going over the next milestone (top or bottom of the hour) and Tivo wants to turn the channel because it wants to record the Suggestion. I tell it no because I am watching something on this tuner...it should be smart enough to look and see if the other tuner is going to be used and if not just record that suggestion with the other tuner...

I don't understand why it doesn't do that...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

just record the show you're watching and not pause live tv.


----------

